# Größe Scheibenbremsen beim LSD



## Eleven (10. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

überlege mir gerade die Hayes Bremse zuzulegen - da bremsen aber die 160er wohl nur mäßig und dafür die 203er umso besser.
Gibt es da beim Faunus LSD Beschränkungen? Hab da irgendwie nichts gefunden.

Danke,

ELeven


----------



## Endurance (10. September 2005)

Ein Fall für eine direkte Mail an BW - Ergebnis dann hier oder bei der Bergwerk-Union posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (11. September 2005)

Eleven schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> überlege mir gerade die Hayes Bremse zuzulegen - da bremsen aber die 160er wohl nur mäßig und dafür die 203er umso besser.
> Gibt es da beim Faunus LSD Beschränkungen? Hab da irgendwie nichts gefunden.
> ...



Hab ein LSD und ich glaube nicht das da was größeres als ne 160er reinpasst.. schau dir mal die Dämpferschraube unten am Ausfaller innen an...


----------



## pedale3 (14. September 2005)

...das geht nicht!

ne 160'er reicht hinten von der bremspower her gesehen doch völlig aus! Vorne ne große Scheibe und alles ist gut!

beim LSD stößt, wie eleven schon erwähnte, jede scheibe >160 mm an die untere Dämpferaufnahme, kann garnicht eingebaut werden.

/frank


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. September 2005)

Hallo eleven

hab seit einiger Zeit die El Camino an meinem LSD. 160er Scheibe vorne und hinten. Werde mir aber die 180er vorne montieren.
Hinten 160 reicht völlig aus !!!


----------



## Eleven (16. September 2005)

Ok - klingt plausibel mit der großen vorne und einer 160er hinten. Danke für die Infos.

Bin momentan so hin- und hergerissen, hab die Crossmax XL gesehen und nun schwer am überlegen mit statt der Bremsen diese netten Laufräder zu holen.

Irgendwas gutes bekommt mein Bike, weiß nur noch nicht was ...

Gruß,

Eleven


----------



## trauntaler (16. September 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo eleven
> 
> hab seit einiger Zeit die El Camino an meinem LSD. 160er Scheibe vorne und hinten. Werde mir aber die 180er vorne montieren.
> Hinten 160 reicht völlig aus !!!



Es gibt zwar inzwischen eine Hayes 180mm Bremsscheibe (V7 Rotor) allerdings scheinbar keinen passenden Adapter dazu. Weder für vorne noch hinten. Hayes Homepage:

http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/product_af_brackets.shtml ---> kein 7" aufgeführt.

Ausserdem hat z.B. hibike.de die 18er Scheibe gar nicht im Programm. Ich möchte nicht umbauen, hab aber neulich aus interesse gesucht.

MfG Stefan

PS: Mit der El Camino zufrieden?


----------



## pedale3 (19. September 2005)

...Adapter für IS2000 dürften universal sein, da kann man bestimmt auch den Adapter von (z.B.) Magura für ne Hayes nehmen (160mm -> 180mm).

Evtl. bliebe dann noch das exakte Maß der Hayes in mm zu erfragen, denn 7" = 179,2mmm. Das müsste gut funzen, aber letzendlich geht's ja nur um's Bremsen  

Wenn die 160er Scheibe an der Front bei meinem LSD oppe ist werde ich ebenfalls auf die 180er bei der Louise umsteigen. Aus optischen gründen wird dann leider auch hinten ne neue Scheibe fällig. Wegen die alte ist noch ohne und neu ist dann mit welliger aussenkante.

/frank.


----------



## pedale3 (19. September 2005)

...Adapter für IS2000 dürften universal sein, da kann man bestimmt auch den Adapter von (z.B.) Magura für ne Hayes nehmen (160mm -> 180mm).

Evtl. bliebe dann noch das exakte Maß der Hayes Scheiben in mm zu erfragen, denn 7" = 179,2mm rechnerisch. Das müsste doch gut funzen. 

Wenn die 160er Scheibe an der Front bei meinem LSD oppe ist werde ich ebenfalls auf die 180er umsteigen, wer mal ne 180er gefahren ist will keine 160er mehr an der Front.

/pedale.


----------



## pedale3 (19. September 2005)

..Alzheimer


----------



## trauntaler (19. September 2005)

Lernst jeden Tag neue Leute kennen!

Magura sollte nicht gehen da die nur IS verbauen (oder?). Auch bei den anderen adaptern ist blöd, die Aufnahme zum Bremssattel passt zwar aber es gibt 180er, 185er, 190er, 200er, 203er, 205er ... Bremsscheiben.

Es lebe der Standard!

MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

